# primary school



## HTK (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I'm planning to move to Sydney with kids.
My eldest will be 8 years old when we move next year. (He's Nov. 2008 born.) He holds Japanese passport, but he's been studying in English speaking school since kindergarten, so his main language is English.
When we move in the middle of academic year, does he need to write a test, at least for main subjects such as English, Math, Science, to be accepted in a local public school? Also, will he be placed in a specific grade purely by age category, or will there be flexibility based on certain needs or ability?

Thank you in advance for any clue.


----------

